# That Guy With the Glasses/Cinemassacre Thread



## spaps (Mar 8, 2013)

We kept talking about TGWTG and Cinemassacre on the Irate Gamer thread, so here you can talk about how much you like/love/hate/despise TGWTG.com and Cinemassacre.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 8, 2013)

I've personally never seen anything by them except for Kickassia, which, as far as I know, fucking sucked, so yeah. I don't like online reviewers in general, so I'm gonna continue to stay away from that site.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm really glad to see the NC back. I wasn't sure how I felt about it when the news first came out, but now that I've seen the new episodes it's like he combined Demo Reel and his Nostalgia Critic shtick and it's wonderful.

The others I watch are Nostalgia Chick and JesuOtaku. I haven't watched AVGN in awhile.

I do wonder how Spoony is doing these days though.


----------



## spaps (Mar 8, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> I've personally never seen anything by them except for Kickassia, which, as far as I know, fucking sucked, so yeah. I don't like online reviewers in general, so I'm gonna continue to stay away from that site.


As much as I like the other stuff on that site, Kickassia sucked. Suburban Knights was the best of the anniversary movies.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 8, 2013)

I too am glad NC is back. My favorite on that site has to be the Cinema Snob. I used to like NChick, but these days she comes across as a poor mans Plinkett. I used to like Linkara when I was more into comics, but now I only watch when he's reviewing a comic I'm interested in. Typically though, I find him to be an unfunny, Poorly read dope who doesn't know as much about comics as he thinks he does. I don't care what him or his idiotic fans say, All Star Batman is one of the best Batman comics ever.


----------



## Male (Mar 8, 2013)

Although I like the fact that NC has actors now since I found it unbearable when he was doing every part , I really wish he'd shorten all of the side segments, I swear they go on longer than the review.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 8, 2013)

Xanatos said:
			
		

> I used to like NChick, but these days she comes across as a poor mans Plinkett.



Never heard of her. What's her schtick?

NChick has really moved into analyzing movies and what goes into making them, which I can respect and often find interesting (considering she's a film student), but I do wish she'd play up the comedy angle a little more like she used to. Something to make her analysis videos more engaging. I don't mind her deadpan demeanor but she's not the greatest actor...at least not as good as Doug. It ruins the scene just a tad when she looks like she's really close to laughing.


----------



## Saney (Mar 8, 2013)

I actually really like most of the TGWTG guys. I regularly watch the NC, Linkara, Cinema Snob, Film Brain and Spoony, when he was a member of the site. I just think they're funny.


----------



## Male (Mar 8, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Xanatos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr Plinkett (aka Mike Stoklasa) schtick is speaking in a deanpan voice, going off topic, having his setences cut off midway, mentioning something about killing his ex-wife.


----------



## Judge Holden (Mar 8, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Xanatos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah Mr Plinkett. Probabaly my favourite online reviewer. He specialises in lengthy and in depth ripping apart of movies

http://redlettermedia.com/plinkett/

But of course its all down to personal taste so you may find him as boring as my roomate does (but his favourite reviewer is filmbrain so fuck him)



			
				Niachu said:
			
		

> NChick has really moved into analyzing movies and what goes into making them, which I can respect and often find interesting (considering she's a film student), but I do wish she'd play up the comedy angle a little more like she used to. Something to make her analysis videos more engaging. I don't mind her deadpan demeanor but she's not the greatest actor...at least not as good as Doug. It ruins the scene just a tad when she looks like she's really close to laughing.



I kinda agree but on the other hand most of her earlier episodes were hit and miss for me because of the comedy. Eitehr way she is still watchable which is more than I can say for others on the site


----------



## Niachu (Mar 8, 2013)

Male said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "ett" is misleading.


----------



## Snorlaxative (Mar 8, 2013)

All I can say is that the tgwtg crew can be mildly amusing at times (except Angry Joe, he is awful). I just do not really like their fan base. They are mostly eager, spergy fanboys who flip their shit if you criticize any of the TgwTg content.

I'm also not sure what they do to their talent, but when they leave the site they go batshit crazy (see Spoony and/or the Amazing Atheist)


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 8, 2013)

Since everyone is saying nothing but good things about this site so far, I decided to give Nostalgia Critic a shot. Seems boring so far. AVGN isn't for me. I think the only reviewer that got me to legitimately laugh was Game Grumps. Not Jontron by himself, not Egoraptor by himself, they have to be in a team or it's not funny. But yeah, so far this has been sort of a waste of my time.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 8, 2013)

Has anyone seen NChick's review of Dune? I've heard unfortunate things about it but I literally cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 8, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen NChick's review of Dune? I've heard unfortunate things about it but I literally cannot find it anywhere.



She scrubbed it from the internets. I don't even remember the reason, but probably the spergs fanbois over at tgwtg bullied her into it. 
Have you seen her latest video with Rantasmo from Needs More Gay? I actually found it really funny and a great analysis of Disney and Gay Culture. 



			
				The Hunter said:
			
		

> I think the only reviewer that got me to legitimately laugh was Game Grumps. Not Jontron by himself, not Egoraptor by himself, they have to be in a team or it's not funny.


I rarely watch them anymore after realizing how goddamn ignorant the both of them are. BANANA SHOES IS STILL A GREAT REMIX THOUGH.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 8, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, like I said, the two of them are a couple of fuckwads, but they went pretty well together when I started watching it. I haven't seen more than like, 3 of those reviews, but those three really had me in tears for quite a bit. Especially this one:

[youtube]gkOmQ_jkvB8[/youtube]


----------



## snowkitten91 (Mar 9, 2013)

I also like the Nostalgia Critic, though his most recent review (Son of the Mask) brought back some memories that I really didn't want to uncover ever again. That movie is horrifying! I can't believe I actually managed to sit through all of it the sole time I decided to give it a try.


----------



## The Hunter (Mar 9, 2013)

snowkitten91 said:
			
		

> I also like the Nostalgia Critic, though his most recent review (Son of the Mask) brought back some memories that I really didn't want to uncover ever again. That movie is horrifying! I can't believe I actually managed to sit through all of it the sole time I decided to give it a try.


Yeah, that's the one I watched. The intro made me giggle quite a bit, but the rest seemed bland to me. You know, the whole reviewer schtick. The guy was making valid points, but I didn't see the humor in his delivery. And shouting's not funny. After 18 years of living with my brother, it proves to be annoying after the first 45 minutes.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is more Doug Walker than his NC character,but it seems to me like he thinks he's above enjoying 'stupid' shit like "Ernest Scared Stupid". (which I consider to be in the 'so stupid it's funny/entertaining' realm)

It's ok to like movies that Roger Ebert doesn't approve of. I wonder if he knows that.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nostalgia Critic's fun to watch. I don't like it when people try to imitate him, and criticize everything. And I also don't like it when people credit him with making The Room popular. 

Nostalgia Critic has this charisma, and if you want to replicate his show, you need to be original, intelligent, and charismatic.

I got bored over my winter vacation and watched most of his reviews. The main thing I disagree with him is when he disses Jeff Goldblum.

NO! Bad critic!


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 9, 2013)

He's also the first person in the late 20's to early 30's are range I've seen bad mouth "Little Monsters".


----------



## spaps (Mar 9, 2013)

snowkitten91 said:
			
		

> I also like the Nostalgia Critic, though his most recent review (Son of the Mask) brought back some memories that I really didn't want to uncover ever again. That movie is horrifying! I can't believe I actually managed to sit through all of it the sole time I decided to give it a try.


When I was a kid and the trailers came on, I looked away or closed my eyes. Who thought that scaring small children in a kids film was a good idea?


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 9, 2013)

A lot of the time, Doug doesn't seem to know what he's even talking about. That's when his reviews fall flat (the original NC years at least). Also, you can tell he doesn't really keep up with current memes (Chuck Norris gags about 4 years too late, etc) and comes off as kind of a try-hard. And yeah, his screaming is completely unfunny. But I give him credit for trying something new with his latest installments and they really have improved. 

Hunter - I think the best NC's are the very earliest ones. His Pokemon movie review is really funny.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Mar 9, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> I think the best NC's are the very earliest ones. His Pokemon movie review is really funny.



The earlier reviews are funnier because that's when he was more of a critic and less of a plot summarizer. 

Though I will also say he's gotten better after his hiatus.

My top five (in something of a particular order):

1.) Lindsay
2.) Brad Jones
3.) Todd
4.) Doug (just Doug, no particular character)
5.) Paw


----------



## spaps (Mar 9, 2013)

Personally, my favorite NC episodes are the Scooby-Doo review, the crossover with JesuOtaku, and the Thomas and the Magic Railroad review.


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 9, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Personally, my favorite NC episodes are the Scooby-Doo review, the crossover with JesuOtaku, and the Thomas and the Magic Railroad review.



I really liked Ponyo and never fail to laugh at the "HAAAAAAMMMM" joke.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 9, 2013)

What do people here think of Todd? I haven't seen a review by him yet but in his crossovers with Lindsay he seems pretty funny.


----------



## spaps (Mar 9, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> What do people here think of Todd? I haven't seen a review by him yet but in his crossovers with Lindsay he seems pretty funny.


Todd's pretty funny. I don't think he's as funny as some other guys, but he's pretty good.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Mar 9, 2013)

For me, my favorites are the Surf Ninjas one, Cop and a Half, Garbage Pail Kids, and The Double Dare one, because he gave it such a positive review, and it was an awesome show, and Marc Summers is possibly one of the coolest people ever!

Oh, I liked the Thomas the Tank Engine one as well. FUCK YEAH, SPARKLE SPARKLE!


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 9, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> What do people here think of Todd? I haven't seen a review by him yet but in his crossovers with Lindsay he seems pretty funny.


He's not one of the people I really seek out, but I enjoy him when I do watch him because he gives good insight into pop music. I like his show for one hit wonders.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> What do people here think of Todd? I haven't seen a review by him yet but in his crossovers with Lindsay he seems pretty funny.



He's definitely of the more analytical fold, but he is funny, snark and otherwise.

Also, his rage is a lot more funny/terrifying/real than Doug's.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't like the whole reviewers schitck as a whole, to me, all of those guys saw the AVGN and thought it was funny to do the same thing, be inexplicable angry at a game/movie/show, scream and swear like a 10 year old whose home alone and slice some clips of 80s/90s movies/shows and put them somewhere in the videos to prove a point, I guess. If you like them, good for you, I just don't see what the appeal is.


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 10, 2013)

I watch the Cinema Snob, being a sophisticated man who requires sophisticated film reviewers, but I used to watch a lot of NC. My favourite one was probably the Tom and Jerry the Movie review, or maybe Howard the Duck. I got fed up of him and only watched him out of habit until he quit, and I haven't started watching him again.
AVGN is another guy who's way past his prime, but I still watch his videos, again mostly out of habit. James can't act, and the way he thinks BULGING EYES and AWKWARD EYEBROWS = hilarity. Although it's a bit better than gormlessly staring at the screen than in some of his older stuff. The older stuff was still much better, even though I don't think AVGN was ever funny, and was mostly entertaining in an informative way. Dude knows a lot about films and videogames.


----------



## cypocraphy (Mar 10, 2013)

Darky said:
			
		

> AVGN is another guy who's way past his prime, but I still watch his videos, again mostly out of habit. James can't act, and the way he thinks BULGING EYES and AWKWARD EYEBROWS = hilarity. Although it's a bit better than gormlessly staring at the screen than in some of his older stuff. The older stuff was still much better, even though I don't think AVGN was ever funny, and was mostly entertaining in an informative way. Dude knows a lot about films and videogames.



My thoughts exactly. I guess I have a strange Chris-like sense of loyalty to him. His movie review stuff is usually pretty cool.


----------



## Rio (Mar 10, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like his movie reviews/generally serious reviews, his top 10s and other stuff like that (including his auto-biographical videos) a lot more than the actual AVGN reviews. The guy seems really genuine and knows a lot about his subject matter. It's genuinely interesting to me to see his real opinions on stuff.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Mar 10, 2013)

I like Cinema Snob's voice. Very sexy.


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 10, 2013)

Rio said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Night Terror (Mar 12, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Rio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid that this is going to be the extent of his acting in the film.


----------



## Null (Mar 12, 2013)

After watching a bunch of AVGN videos I legitimately prefer the ones without any special effects or "comedic relief".


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Mar 12, 2013)

darkhorse816 said:
			
		

> And I also don't like it when people credit him with making The Room popular.



WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA. People seriously say this?


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 13, 2013)

Watched Nostalgia Critic's latest 3 movie reviews. The first one has some memorable moments, the second one is okay, and the third one is kinda epic.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Mar 13, 2013)

DrChristianTroy said:
			
		

> darkhorse816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, making it a little more well-known (can't deny he has some prominence on the Internet), and letting the world know that Wiseau is kind of an ass.

Also, Lupa's review was better.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just saw Doug's newest Nostalgia Critic.

It seems some people have been complaining about the color of the new background wall. Wait, wut?  :?

Also, I agree that that whole new Harlem Shake trend thingy is not funny.


----------



## spaps (Mar 21, 2013)

DrChristianTroy said:
			
		

> darkhorse816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh. I didn't even give a shit about The Room until I joined here.


----------



## pickleniggo (Mar 26, 2013)

Linkara is going to give himself a heart attack some day. Calm ya tits, Lewis.


----------



## punchabunch (Mar 26, 2013)

I like Linkara.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 26, 2013)

At the very least his two sidekicks are going to reduce the amount of pointless crossovers in the future.

I actually sort of like the NC but every time he did a crossover episode I'd avoid it like the plague because they'd pretty much be full of self referential humor and in jokes.


----------



## Xanatos (Mar 26, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Linkara is going to give himself a heart attack some day. Calm ya tits, Lewis.


I haven't watched his videos with any frequency in awhile. He's an unfunny twit who doesn't understand comics near as well as he pretends to. I also find his feminist rants to be infinitely childish and, again, revealing as to the depths of his ignorance.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 27, 2013)

Didn't watch any Linkara episodes but NC's crossover with him in the "Superman IV" is quite good.

I noticed he's getting fatter....


----------



## spaps (Mar 30, 2013)

[youtube]FNHECfDCQfA[/youtube]
_Daaaaaaaaaaaaaa_aaaaaamn!


----------



## Watcher (Mar 30, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> [youtube]FNHECfDCQfA[/youtube]
> _Daaaaaaaaaaaaaa_aaaaaamn!



Imagine if you were driving past these guys and you saw this.

I didn't even realize it was Doug Walker at first, I was too busy noticing he tucked his teal t-shirt in for no reason and pulled his pants up really high.


----------



## bradsternum (Apr 1, 2013)

The only film reviews worth watching are Red Letter Media's. 

I really, REALLY hate the Nostalgia Critic. Just another obnoxious, witless, obscenity-screaming asshole with access to Youtube and a shitty camera.


----------



## Niachu (Apr 1, 2013)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> I really, REALLY hate the Nostalgia Critic. Just another obnoxious, witless, obscenity-screaming asshole with access to Youtube and a shitty camera.



His camera is really nice.


----------



## GFYS (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm a damn dirty foreigner, so my nostalgia doesn't jive with most Americans' nostalgia, and I missed a lot of the movies and shows that Doug Walker reviews.  I watched more horror and campy sleazy movies, so I enjoy Cinema Snob and Phelous' reviews more.  As well, I enjoy their deadpan delivery, and snark.  I only just watched an Obscurus Lupa review a while back, and though it was funny.  LordKat's _Until We Win_ videos were lots of fun.  One of my former BFs got me into DC comics, so I do watch some of Linkara's DCU-related videos.  Something about that kid's goofy impish manner just makes me want to hug him, and give him a cookie.  Angry Joe is cute, but I can rarely get through one of his videos before I want to punch his goddamn lights out.  I like anime, so I do occasionally enjoy Marzugurl's news tidbits, and stuff from JO and Jew Wario (who I find particularly _adorkable_).  The only game system we had as kids was a Sega Master System (the Master System and Mega Drive are still hugely popular in São Paulo), so I enjoy the occasional Sega-related AVGNs.  Since I worked on parts and accessories for game peripherals, I enjoy their videos on stupid controllers.  I don't play board games, but I still get a laugh out of the more outlandish Board James videos (Mr. Bucket being my favorite).  Their horror commentaries are also entertaining.


----------



## homerbeoulve (Apr 5, 2013)

If you're a fan of these people from TGWTG:

Nostalgic Critic
Movieflop(Moviebob)
Nostalgic Chick
Linkara
Iron Liz

Then you need to consult your resident psychologists, because you just lost your sense of logic.


----------



## bradsternum (Apr 5, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> bradsternum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well then he doesn't know how to use it.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't really like Nostalgia Chick. I don't think she has the same charisma as Nostalgia Critic.


----------



## Niachu (Apr 5, 2013)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's always been pretty good at angling and lighting. Not so much in his very earliest videos, but especially now that he's being more cinematic with his stuff.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Apr 5, 2013)

homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> If you're a fan of these people from TGWTG:
> 
> Nostalgic Critic
> Movieflop(Moviebob)
> ...


Or they have different tastes from you. A psychological exam due to liking a harmless web series is pretty silly.


----------



## JarlaxleBaenre (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm a fan of Brad's reviews of z-grade films.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Apr 5, 2013)

JarlaxleBaenre said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of Brad's reviews of z-grade films.



I like his Caligula review. And Deception of a Generation.


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2013)

darkhorse816 said:
			
		

> JarlaxleBaenre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His reviews of _Cannibal Holocaust_ and _Rock: It's your Choice_ were good too.


----------



## Male (Apr 5, 2013)

[youtube]tGAgyU7oKtw[/youtube]
Another reason why I love reading the comments section.


----------



## darkhorse816 (Apr 5, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> darkhorse816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I enjoyed those too!


----------



## spaps (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey! Did you know that most of the TGWTG guys do other things than their main characters?
[youtube]gzWtnyhdn_4[/youtube]
Okay, James is Cinemassacre, but still.
This was actually pretty funny. James isn't the best actor, but he does an okay job. This was a surprisingly good horror-comedy.
Please don't shoot me for saying that.

Also...


			
				Dr. Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[youtube]Iae6drp9A40[/youtube]
Here's another video of the dance-off. The audience keeps referring to a "Napoleon dance-off," so I assume it's a reference to Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Apr 6, 2013)

His review of Batman and Robin is classic.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 6, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> His review of Batman and Robin is classic.


----------



## Saney (Apr 6, 2013)

Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> His review of Batman and Robin is classic.


[youtube]Cqon0nVWA4A[/youtube]
I do love this scene...


----------



## pickleniggo (Apr 6, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Okay, James is Cinemassacre, but still.
> This was actually pretty funny. James isn't the best actor, but he does an okay job. This was a surprisingly good horror-comedy.
> Please don't shoot me for saying that.



I loved that they genuinely think that's was a good game. Also that he went out of his way to get an original song made for the video.


----------



## Niachu (May 13, 2013)

Say what you want about the NC's brand of humor, but the guy did a wonderful tribute to Roger Ebert after his death. Cole couldn't be bothered to tweet about it.


----------



## pickleniggo (May 13, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Say what you want about the NC's brand of humor, but the guy did a wonderful tribute to Roger Ebert after his death. Cole couldn't be bothered to tweet about it.



Cole probably looked down on Roger Ebert.
On another note, why is the Blockbuster Buster still allowed a spot on TGWTG? He's so embarrassing.


----------



## sparklemilhouse (May 13, 2013)

Every time I even see a yt thumbnail with TGWTG I cringe. sorry.


----------



## DStecks (May 13, 2013)

homerbeoulve said:
			
		

> If you're a fan of these people from TGWTG:
> 
> Nostalgic Critic
> Movieflop(Moviebob)
> ...



If you make sweeping judgements about people based on their viewing habits, _you might be a fuckhead_.



Spoiler



And I don't even watch any of them.


----------



## spaps (May 13, 2013)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of which, didn't he just review Son of the Mask? That seems to be a popular movie to riff on with people from TGWTG, considering MikeJ and the Nostalgia Critic have already reviewed it. There's probably more people, but I haven't heard anything about a review from them.


----------



## Saney (Jul 29, 2013)

Is it just me, or has Film Brain's voice gotten more obnoxious than it was before?


----------



## The Dude (Jul 29, 2013)

I dig Nostalgia Critic and Cinema Snob. Especially the Snob.


----------



## Night Terror (Jul 29, 2013)

Saney said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or has Film Brain's voice gotten more obnoxious than it was before?


He's unbelievably smarmy. I mean, some of that is due to innate Britishness, but jesus, he is the smarmiest little bloke around. I watched his reviews for a while but I couldn't handle the smarm. Props for introducing me to the gloriousness of Ratatoing, mind you.


----------



## Saney (Jul 29, 2013)

Darky said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like Film Brain and Bad Movie Beatdown...I just find his voice to be really, really annoying.


----------



## Picklepower (Jul 29, 2013)

I like Doug Walker, Brad Jones (especially the midnight screenings), James Rolfe, Phelous, and Linkara, and I like Diamanda Hagan, she reviews some off the wall shit, I have been wanting to challenge myself to watch all 3 hours of International Guerillas, since her review. International Guerillas being the wacky action adventure, in which Salaman Rushdie is portrayed as a bond villain, and is killed at the end, by flying Qurans that shoot lighting.


----------



## Stalin (Jul 29, 2013)

Cinema Snob is awesome. He's genuinely funny and he reviews movies I would never have the guts to watch otherwise.

All the rest of them annoy me. NC was okay but now his reviews are too long and not about reviewing. It's more 'how much can we cram into an episode'.


----------



## Schadenfreude (Jul 29, 2013)

I like Nostalgia Critic, Nostalgia Chick, Linkara, Phelous, Snob, Lupa, Film Brain, Nash, Diamanda Hagan, and Todd in the Shadows. Been a fan of the site since 2008.

I used to be hypersensitive about people not liking them, but now I'm just "whatever" about it.


----------



## snowkitten91 (Jul 29, 2013)

Doug Walker's almost done watching Avatar: The Last Airbender. I can't wait for him to finally see Shyamalan's live-action fiasco and tear it apart!


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 29, 2013)

snowkitten91 said:
			
		

> Doug Walker's almost done watching Avatar: The Last Airbender. I can't wait for him to finally see Shyamalan's live-action fiasco and tear it apart!



Pretty glad that the Nostalgia Critic now reviews movies which are widely panned (e.g. Son of the Mask, Master of Disguise). Hope he does more like that.


----------



## bradsternum (Jul 30, 2013)

Give me RIfftrax over these idiots any day.


----------



## DrChristianTroy (Jul 30, 2013)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> Give me RIfftrax over these idiots any day.


I'd rather have A-Rod on my baseball team than a little league team. 

Not for nothing but there's a huge difference between the two.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 31, 2013)

I like their videos about certain tropes. The reviews are usually too loooooooong for my attention span. I love Lindsay's 50 Shades of Green series the most.


----------



## spaps (Jul 31, 2013)

Why did this thread get such a huge bump?


----------



## Saney (Jul 31, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> Why did this thread get such a huge bump?


Blame me whining aout Film Brain's horrible, horrible voice,


----------



## Overcast (Jul 31, 2013)

Well I haven't been watching those guys as much as I used to. But when I do, it's usually the Nostalgia Critic, Spoony, or Linkara. 

I especially like Linkara's videos on Marville. Holy crap that comic series is trash.


----------



## Totally Awesome (Jul 31, 2013)

People I like:

- I like Dena Natali even though she doesn't do videos very often.  She reviews older video games and movies.  You should check out her two part Catwoman review because she hilariously tore that movie to pieces.
http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/bt/dn/ ... man-part-1
http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/bt/dn/ ... ino-part-2

- I also like Dark Maze.  The guy running it made a long series of videos called Press Start that parodied video game tropes in real life.

- Video Games Awesome.  A group of gamers that sit on a couch and play random games while providing commentary and interacting with the chat room.  I prefer watching these live instead of watching the rerun recordings.

- James and Mike Play.  This is a Cinemassacre series similar to Video Games Awesome except it isn't live and there is no chat room.  The two main CInemassacre guys James and Mike sit on a couch and play games.  Most of the episodes are good, but I like their ongoing Atari 2600 episodes the best.

People I don't like:

- Nostalgia Critic.  I'm tired of the angry critic persona.

- Angry Video Game Nerd.  Again, I'm tired of the angry critic persona.

- Spoony Experiment.  I used to follow this guy before he was on That Guy With The Glasses.  He used to be really funny, and I posted on his chat forum every single day.  I got tired of his angry geek fanbase and moved on.  I eventually returned and didn't like Spoony's new videos.  This guy spends an hour a week bashing the newest movies in theaters.  How can anybody hate a movie like Iron Man 3?  This guy has a major depression problem and needs serious help.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My opinion is as follows:

I'm actually a fan of Snob (and especially the type material he riffs on) and to a lesser extent Todd. The latter has some very nice insight in his One-Hit Wonder videos and I love seeing him trash today's pop music (and I'm still waiting on his "Top Ten Worst Songs of 199-Something" video).

I used to watch NC and Linkara (key phrase being "used to", and mostly out of habit), but I outgrew it. If I had to pick favorites, it'd have to go to NC's Commercials specials and Animaniacs tribute & Linky's "Miller Time" and "Batman: Fortunate Son" episodes. Don't really follow any of the other reviewers and never watched the specials. Guess I should be lucky on that front.

As for AVGN, it was fun for the first two years. But it got old _really_ fast. I'm not too keen on the upcoming movie either. Don't have any beef with James himself though, seems like a cool guy and knows his old monster movies at least.

Now Mike on the other hand...


----------



## Watcher (Oct 1, 2013)

I thought when Spoony left TGWTG he'd get more active, but he's gone back to being really lazy and hasn't been producing reviews for a while. I'm predicting that he's going to have another dry spell of reviews where he only reviews a single game a year and does vlogs of movies for the rest.

It's especially bad considering he started a review series and left it unfinished, and stopped when people said they liked a smaller review he did. He doesn't even do upscale reviews of movies anymore, he prefers to do these really cheap vlogs of them.

He still has the reputation of being a "legendary reviewer" but his fanbase is gradually dwindling. To the point where he has had to double dip and make videos for youtube. He also doesn't put out enough content on a regular basis to justify having a website anymore. Considering how his fanbase is made up of overzealous sperg rejects that worship the guy there'd be hardly anything of value lost.

It reminds me greatly of Red Letter Media with how they only put out a Plinkett review whenever they feel like it. But at least with Red Letter Media they actually put a lot of effort into them. Plus they do films which sorta justifies the long wait (to a certain degree anyway.)


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry to necromance, but word is that Jew Wario died:



> It is with a very sad heart that I must confirm my husband, Justin Carmical, sometimes known as the Jew Wario died on Thursday, January 23rd.
> 
> I also have to confirm he shot himself, but he was not alone, he locked himself in the bathroom and I was on the other side of the door talking with him. He knew I loved him, HE KNEW ALL OF YOU LOVED HIM. You all made him so happy, every time he was recognized from his videos, it made him giddy with joy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 25, 2014)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the flak she got from her Dune review was due to the fact that, even after reading the book and watching the movie, she still didn't know why the spice was so important or why people kept saying 'the spice must flow' and what the saying means.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 25, 2014)

Coldgrip said:
			
		

> pickleniggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and she admitted to being "drunk" while making it.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 25, 2014)

Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> Sorry to necromance, but word is that Jew Wario died:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This news is extremely sad, being that JewWario was one of the only contributors to tgwtg that seemed really genuine in what he did.


----------



## Bugaboo (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah, JewWario was a pretty cool guy. The news that he off-ed himself was really shocking.
I was eating breakfast and I just, stopped fucking chewing and my jaw hit the floor, it's always sad when someone you know of dies even if you didn't know them.

Does anyone know why he would do that or is it a mystery? He did leave TGWTG a few months before.


----------



## pickleniggo (Jan 26, 2014)

revengeofphil said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why he would do that or is it a mystery? He did leave TGWTG a few months before.



A bunch of tgwtg staff and contributors were on Nash's live stream for hours yesterday and no one saw it coming at all. Supposedly he was bummed about finances though. I guess that's the problem with internet personalities - you are doing what you love but you aren't seeing an income.


----------



## Picklepower (Jan 26, 2014)

Saney said:
			
		

> spaps said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a British voice you racist!


----------



## Bugaboo (Jan 26, 2014)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> revengeofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I think about it I do recall reading that on somebody's livestream he did start talking about one time were he did want to commit suicide, I don't remember if he said why though so it's not as totally out of left feild as we thought.


----------



## Saney (Jan 26, 2014)

revengeofphil said:
			
		

> pickleniggo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that might have been on Iron Liz's? I remember she talked about being suicidal.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jan 26, 2014)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> Saney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it's a horrible, horrible British voice.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 30, 2014)

[youtube]VT-GXdo2Ks4[/youtube]
[youtube]AxI10Nrv0wo[/youtube]

I'm gonna leave these videos right here.


----------



## Bugaboo (Feb 1, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT-GXdo2Ks4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxI10Nrv0wo
> 
> I'm gonna leave these videos right here.


WOW
Just fucking .


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 1, 2014)

revengeofphil said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard about it on Project A.F.T.E.R. a little while back.

And I'm going to say that it's sick; it's wrong; it's sexist, and I believe that kid has some form of mental disability. Since I don't think _*no one*_ in their right mind would make a video like this.


----------



## Iä! Iä! (Feb 1, 2014)

The wisdom of a guy with greasy hair, half a plastic bottle strapped to his head, playing with action figures in a crappy lit room.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Feb 2, 2014)

linkara is alright


----------



## Watcher (Feb 5, 2014)

pickleniggo said:
			
		

> revengeofphil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reigning theory people have as to why he offed himself is because of the kickstarter he was doing for a movie.

Supposedly his own finances were coming to a head and it was at the point where he had to choose between his living arrangement and the money he had already received from donators to make a movie.

Besides that it's likely he had psychological problems hidden underneath the happy-go-lucky personality he had. Normal well adjusted people do not commit suicide, it's likely this was just the domino that knocked all the other ones over.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 13, 2014)

[youtube]3_B_ul7egUg[/youtube]

 _Shit..... Pickle._


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 14, 2014)

I liked Nostalgia Critic's older stuff, his new stuff just seems kinda meh to me. About the only people I watch there nowadays are the Snob, Hagan, Todd and occasionally Linkara.

I can't really stand Nostalgia Chick. Something about her just kinda grates on my nerves.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 23, 2014)

So Lordkat unloaded on some of his former coworkers on TGWTG in a podcast. Mostly Nostalgia Chick, Todd and Diamanda. Remember this is the guy who also did that 30 minute bit on Spoony.




Someone else compiled an imgur gallery from /tv/'s thread on TGWTG. It goes into detail about the demo reel flop and things like how Doug Walker flew out to Toronto and begged Red Letter Media to cameo with him. And how he was taken to court over demo reel since he bought an entire studio he then couldn't sell and hired actors under contract that he tried to fire.
http://imgur.com/a/xp8qy#0


----------



## LordDarkrai (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm not going to lie, but I used to be really into TGWTG. Hell, I was even in the forums for a while. I lose interest on most of the things there through I still enjoyed the older NC videos, and Brad's videos. Other then that, I'm started to be interested in reviews in a different style compared to TGWTG. The more I hear about the behind of scenes stuff, the more Doug disappoints me since he inspired me to watch more movies back then. 

I haven't seen Brad's stuff in a while, so is his recent videos good?


----------



## mardonik (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm not a big NC fan, but some of his reviews were entertaining enough to watch when I was bored. I rarely have the time to watch them these days.

The TGWTG fanbase scares the living daylights out of me.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Nov 6, 2014)

As someone who isn't strictly a fan of TGWTG, here's something that I think constitutes as a nifty historical parallel: the February House.

Per _The New Yorker_'s review on the eponymous book about it:



> _In 1940, George Davis, an editor recently fired from Harper's Bazaar, rented a dilapidated house in Brooklyn Heights in which he installed brilliant, volatile artists, who spent the next year working, fighting, and drinking. Carson McCullers sipped sherry while, down the hall, the burlesque star Gypsy Rose Lee typed her mystery novel with three-inch fingernails, and, downstairs, Benjamin Britten and Paul Bowles fought over practice space. W. H. Auden was housemother, collecting rent, assigning chores, and declaring no politics at dinner...Like all bohemian utopias, February House (so named because of the residents' February birthdays) was *unable to withstand the centrifugal force of its constituent egos.* The artists dispersed—to return home, serve in the military, or follow wayward lovers—and the house was demolished to make way for the Brooklyn-Queens Expressway._



So if the best and brightest of a generation couldn't hold it together for a year, how does that bode for TGWTG?


----------



## spaps (Nov 6, 2014)

I used to be a fan of TGWTG, but after reading that Imgur gallery I just fucking dropped them (except for Brad and MikeJ). Besides, I haven't gotten a good laugh out of NC since the pre-return episodes, and I just don't care enough about any of the others (again, except for Brad and MikeJ).


----------



## Watcher (Dec 13, 2014)

So That Guy with the glasses is shutting down officially in a few days.

http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/site-news/general-updates/45946-channelawesomecom

And they're moving to a new site called Channelawesome.com


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 13, 2014)

spaps said:


> I used to be a fan of TGWTG, but after reading that Imgur gallery I just fucking dropped them (except for Brad and MikeJ). Besides, I haven't gotten a good laugh out of NC since the pre-return episodes, and I just don't care enough about any of the others (again, except for Brad and MikeJ).


The ones from /tv/, reposted on the Lolcow forum? Me too.

I wonder why they're officially rebranding as Channel Awesome? They've been using that name for a few years (and probably got the domain for years), but why now? From the imgur dumps, TGTWG still makes a lot of money (a little over $1000/day) and has recovered most of its traffic. Switching names almost always causes problems in traffic and search engines, so there must be a bigger purpose for it. I'm wondering if Doug's letting someone else take over, but that site is his breadwinner and his ego is too big anyway.


----------



## tehpope (Dec 14, 2014)

I used to be huge into TGWTG. Got in a few months before the first anniversary brawl. It was all fun and shit. Never really got into the community. I haven't gone to the the main site in a long time. Did see the redesign though. Looks nice, but I wonder why it took five some years to get out? 

I only watch Brad, Phelan, and Allison now. Used to watch Matt's output, but it seems like he's abandoned Bad Movie Beatdown. Allison has been doing Supernatural shit but I do enjoy her Baywatch series. Phelan's content is pretty funny while I'm just going through the motions with Brad's output. It's good, but doesn't make me laugh. 

Also really into Red Letter Media. Their content is always excellent with a great balance of comedy and actual film criticism. A bit disappointed they're dragging their asses with the new BOTW, but it seems to be their "guest"'s fault and not theirs. Also you know, making a film does take up a lot of their time. But I can't wait for that new Plinkett that's never coming out.


----------

